# Has anyone changed hospitals?



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello all, I am due to start a 2nd cycle of IUI on monday but am unhappy with the hospital ... am I right to assume that changing to another hospital will involve additional costs e.g. consultant apt and possibly they want to do own blood tests etc? If anyone can recommend a good place in London - that is not so impersonal, please let me know. \with thanks and good luck to everyone Rach xx


----------



## jgiles (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, i have changed several times. Yes you do have to pay for more doctors appointments. Most of the tests done for me were the same and were valid forl 6 monthes.
I would however change if you are really unhappy . good luck. I think many London clinics are a bit impersonal (I went to London womens clinic, who also had salettite in Cardiff which was much more personal)


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks jgiles - I am really torn, partly I just want to get on with it asap but I am unhappy with the lack of information and worse - I put in a complaint today but the timing!!!! arrgh!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck with the decisions, frustrating when you don't want to put a cycle off.  I think you are in a strong position, ie they have put you in a position that you are almost forced to go ahead because you don't want to put it off.  However, choose your battles, it's you and how you feel about the cycle that is important.  If you are too peed off to go ahead, switch to somewhere you are happier.  I have a friend who was ripped off to the tune of thousands by a clinic, she got 50% back, they were a nightmare and had a monopoly in the area - different in London.  Let us know how you go.  It's all in the gut feeling, if you can still locate it.  If not, try a bit of meditation on it.   xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you a private pt? If so you are free do and go wherever. If you're nhs funded then you would have to appeal to switch as they will have commissioned and purchased cycles at specific centres. If you are unhappy do move . If you have copies of your results do take them and also request a copy of your notes- you are entitled to acopy they can charge admin fees. In London there are lots of places do go to an open day/evening or go for a consultation and see if they would do anything different- which London clinic are you at? I've cycled at the Bridge, Argc in London plus abroad. Crm and had appts at CRGH, the lister. Lwc, Create Nd had shared care abroad with 92 Harley st. I never went via my gp
Also do complain as maybe they will change their approach if they know how you are feeling xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you, both of you. I am private - cos of my age.... I think I will stay put for this cycle and ask for copies as you said - I am at Hammersmith, which London places did you prefer JJ1? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Rach - I moved clinic. I didn't realise that I had a choice at first. My gynecologist referred me to the clinic in the private hospital group that he works for. I should have done my own research! I then moved to a different clinic which has been much better, but I have also been to the Serum clinic in Athens and  in my view, it really is worth getting the opinion of a good overseas clinic as they are far more proactive about getting you the result you want.

I am currently combining my UK clinic's protocol with advice and treatment from Athens. This is all being overseen by my GP. For example, after I got my BFP, my UK clinic told me not to have my progesterone level tested. They said it would be "sky high" because I'm on crinone gel so not worth testing. I instinctively wanted to know what level it was at so my GP arranged a test for me. It was actually half what it should be for a healthy pregnancy. I contacted my UK clinic and they said don't worry about it so I contacted Serum and was prescribed extra tablets and told to have a retest. Fortunately that seems to have done the trick! It's a mystery why some UK clinics think progesterone has no role to play in early pregnancy. There's so much research out there that says it does! I guess the moral of the story is that wherever you end up having treatment, you have to do your own research and be assertive about your treatment (which is pretty much what the counsellor at my UK clinic told me).  

Good luck! I hope you find somewhere you are happy with. The best clinics will start to realise that they have to raise their game. It's not good enough to charge a fortune and offer substandard treatment that doesn't draw on the very latest research.

Txx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your experience Tommi - I completely agree with your last comment! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I preferred Argc but they were the most disorganised and kept you waiting++++ but had v indidualised approach to care. I was impressed by the lister dr jaya  but she told me to go back to Argc as they knew me, I'm also impressed by serum in Athens- de cycles work out cheaper than uk.

  I did shared care abroad via mr Trew ( fr HH)  at 92 Harley st and I had a few scans at the weekend at hH and hysteroscopy there - could you be treated at the private offices and just have ec and et at hH? I had surgery with mr Trew and then asked him to refer me back to Argc after that bit had been done, as he asked if I was going to cycle there and I said no I wanted argc's approach and double the success chances.
Have you thought about Zita west and dr George Ndweke ( ex Nottingham cons) or crgh?

The most successful rates in uk are Argc, lister, crgh (uch) and notts - now he's at Zita west's clinic.
Wishing you luck


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks JJ1, I had surgery with Mr Trew .... now all that is sorted it is just IUI to try again.... I will do this cycle and if unsuccessful will look at going to somewhere else - good to know which places have best success rates. good luck too xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had scans and bloods for my cycles at 92 Harley st, the other HH cons do their private appt fr their.


----------

